# Downplateing RV from 8.0 ton to 7.5



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

Hiya all, with regard to previous topic re 8.0 ton RV on 7.5 licence can anyone tell me how to downplate my RV to7.5 ton.I have spoke to DVLA & VOSA with no informative information.The only deffinate answer i have had is to take a Class C driving test. Hope someone out there has downplated a RV before. Cheers Petesam.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Just take the test.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi contact svtech >>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Billym's right, take the test. If you do manage to downrate it you will probably not have any useable payload left.


----------

